# HR34 order/installation



## sritter (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everyone, I made the mistake (well actually it worked out quite well in the end) of switching to Comcast over the summer after being with DirecTV for 7+ years.

Anyway I called them up and they set me back up with an HR34 and all the other new customer deals.

I told the CSR that we have two TVs total, but on the order I don't see a second receiver, I called again this morning and another CSR told me that the HR34 can control up to 5 TVs and no receiver is necessary. My question is are they starting the use the C30 Home Media Clients in the field or are they wrong?

Here are the order details:

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION 
1 DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR $399.00 
1 DIRECTV® Slimline Dish $0.00 
1 Cinema Connection Kit $0.00 
1 Instant Rebate -$300.00 
Equipment Total $99.00

ADDITIONAL 
Installation Fee $0.00 
Delivery & Handling Fee $19.95 
Tax $7.44 
*HMC Client Installation $0.00 *
Order Total Paid* $126.39

Is the HMC Client Installation the important field here?

Also I have had no luck scheduling installation, either online (calendar says it is not available) or with the CSR I talked to on 12/12 when I ordered or the CSR I talked to today, was told to call back tomorrow?

Anyway, I'm excited to be back.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

You need something for that second TV. Even if they had the RVU client boxes, it should show on your order. 
And you are probably having trouble scheduling because the HR34 is in short supply.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

You need to CBK and get a H25 for FREE. Three H25 seems to be the standard offer to NEW customers when package with a HMC HR34.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

"Drucifer" said:


> You need to CBK and get a H25 for FREE. Three H25 seems to be the standard offer to NEW customers when package with a HMC HR34.


Dru is giving good advice.

This order reflects one HMC delivered and free installation to RVU compatible TVs. If you do not have RVU TVs, you will want to get a CSR to modify and add HD receivers to your other rooms since the external RVU client is not available yet.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

So you sent back your old receivers when you canceled Directv earlier this year? That's why they're giving you new equipment?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

mreposter said:


> So you sent back your old receivers when you canceled Directv earlier this year? That's why they're giving you new equipment?


When you cancel, they require return of the boxes unless they are so old/obsolete it's not worth bothering. The new order indicates they're treating him as a new customer.


----------



## sritter (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I am scheduled today between noon and 4. I ended up calling back 3 more times, the first time the CSR insisted I didn't need another receiver, the second CSR insisted I have all Samsung TVs I ended up just disconnecting that one. I finally called back and said 'cancel service' and got an amazingly helpful CSR who added the H25 and then gave me $5 more off per month and refunded the $19.95 shipping fee without me asking for any of it.

I've learned time and time again that the 1st level CSR's aren't very helpful. If you want something done right you have to say 'cancel service' when you call.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I kinda went thru the same thing today when I ordered. At first they told me I needed a Samsung smart tv (which I have), but I also explained I only planned on using this with one tv and was interested in the 5 tuners mainly.

I got the whole install for $104, and some good 12 month rebates, but even though they confirmed the HR34 in my area, they told me a tech would call me in 1-3 days to schedule the visit.


----------



## classicrokr (Dec 16, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> You need to CBK and get a H25 for FREE. Three H25 seems to be the standard offer to NEW customers when package with a HMC HR34.


Indeed this was my experience. Ordered a couple of days ago, 1 HR-34 and 1 HR-25 for a total of $99 plus tax. My install is scheduled on 12/26. (Los Angeles area)


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> And you are probably having trouble scheduling because the HR34 is in short supply.


Supply has nothing to do with why people are having trouble scheduling jobs with HR34's. It is because these jobs require the tech be trained on it and also have a skill package in their system indicating they are trained and most offices in the system have only setup a few techs with this skill type therefore if they are booked with jobs already then it will either push the 1st available date way out or even show no dates at all. This is why people are having to wait for a callback to get setup with install date.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Supply has nothing to do with why people are having trouble scheduling jobs with HR34's. It is because these jobs require the tech be trained on it and also have a skill package in their system indicating they are trained and most offices in the system have only setup a few techs with this skill type therefore if they are booked with jobs already then it will either push the 1st available date way out or *even show no dates at all.* This is why people are having to wait for a callback to get setup with install date.


Thanks for the input, kinda explains why mine is that way. The CSR was a rookie and it was obvious, and the fact they have not explained to them you dont need a Samsung tv to use the HR34, shows there are some gaps.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

west99999 said:


> Supply has nothing to do with why people are having trouble scheduling jobs with HR34's. It is because these jobs require the tech be trained on it and also have a skill package in their system indicating they are trained and most offices in the system have only setup a few techs with this skill type therefore if they are booked with jobs already then it will either push the 1st available date way out or even show no dates at all. This is why people are having to wait for a callback to get setup with install date.


There is no additional training needed for the HR-34. I take that back, there was additional training but it wasn't anything that would be helpful in installing a 34. Now if it is an RVU setup installation, those ARE being set aside and specially installed. To just drop a HR34 they could send anyone.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Manctech said:


> There is no additional training needed for the HR-34. I take that back, there was additional training but it wasn't anything that would be helpful in installing a 34. Now if it is an RVU setup installation, those ARE being set aside and specially installed. To just drop a HR34 they could send anyone.


I wonder if this is my problem. They kept asking me about a Samsung tv, but I tried to explain to them it should not matter because I only had ONE tv.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

elwaylite said:


> I wonder if this is my problem. They kept asking me about a Samsung tv, but I tried to explain to them it should not matter because I only had ONE tv.


I wonder if telling the CSR it wont be RVU connected would get 'em to realize the HR34 is just like their other HRs?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

It did not help. When the girl that called could not schedule a visit in the system, they had me call Directv back. That girl was not interested in anything RVU, and she said the local people would call me within 45 minutes to setup something, that was 2 hours ago.

Oh the joys of early adoption


----------



## son512 (Dec 10, 2011)

Had mine installed this past weekend. The tech was not trained and they don't expect to be trained until atleast jan. The only problem with the install was getting the hr34 since they are only available in the warehouse. They had to get a second tech to fetch it and deliver to my address while the first tech installed all the lines. The tech was confused about the whole samsung tv thing though. I have 3 samsungs but only one rvu compatible. 

I opted out of doing the rvu install and just did a regular installation since I don't think there is much benefit for me. I do have a rvu tv but wanted a second DVR for that location. Install went by easy since the setup is exactly like other DVRs. 

I'm running a hr34, hr24, and a h25.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, next person I talk to i will try and reinforce I have no need for RVU.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Manctech said:


> There is no additional training needed for the HR-34. I take that back, there was additional training but it wasn't anything that would be helpful in installing a 34. Now if it is an RVU setup installation, those ARE being set aside and specially installed. To just drop a HR34 they could send anyone.


Wrong there was a blast fact on DEC 7th about the new skill packages associtated with these jobs. You should check with you supervisor there is for sure training and skill packages that are required to be listed in siebel before these jobs can be assigned to a tech.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Wrong there was a blast fact on DEC 7th about the new skill packages associtated with these jobs. You should check with you supervisor there is for sure training and skill packages that are required to be listed in siebel before these jobs can be assigned to a tech.


Still no local call for me, and the Directv folks dont understand the why either. Lady im speaking with now is talking with her supervisor. She understand the box's RVU ability, and I just told her to make sure that was not part of my order, because I had no interest. Ob hold now.

I guess if I have to wait for a local tech to be "trained", then I just wait


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

One post stated that it can be installed the same as the DVRS, without a Smart TV. Will DirecTV just ship and allow me to install it?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not until February. You wold need to try to go through a third party. Keep in mind, it is simple as a swap out, but only if you already have SWM. Without that, it's a bit more complex as SWM is required.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Garry said:


> One post stated that it can be installed the same as the DVRS, without a Smart TV. Will DirecTV just ship and allow me to install it?


Unless you have an almost minimum equipment now - one HR2x and one H2x you'll need a SWiM-16 upgrade as well if you intend to add without swapping.


----------



## bmain62 (Dec 20, 2011)

I had a HR34 installed this past weekend as well and the installers calimed they hadn't been trained. After they left I had problems with the secondary receivers (HR25's) accessing the Whole Home network. I was also getting the occassional Searching for signal message popup when it was a beautiful clear sky. I knew something had not been set up correctly but when I called the CSR's they talked to me like I was 3 years old and everything was normal. They claimed that you cannot set a recording from the secondary receiver which is not true at all. Anyway to cut a long story short I eventually spoke to the supervisor and then the area supervisor came out to my house within the hour. He quickly realised that the installers had only put in a 4-way splitter instead of eight which the new receiver needed. He also had to update the firmware on the HR34 which the installers were supposed to do. He was a bit pissed with his installers because he said they did get training earlier in the week. 

It is working pretty well now although I do think there are some teething problems, sometimes it will not access the DVR from the secondary receivers and you have to hit "Try again" a few times. I also had the HR34 completely freeze up on me which required the reset switch to fix. Hopefully there will be some software updates soon and some RVU clients boxes available soon as well. Otherwise very happy to have this new equipment.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

bmain62 said:


> I had a HR34 installed this past weekend as well and the installers calimed they hadn't been trained. After they left I had problems with the secondary receivers (HR25's) accessing the Whole Home network. I was also getting the occassional Searching for signal message popup when it was a beautiful clear sky. I knew something had not been set up correctly but when I called the CSR's they talked to me like I was 3 years old and everything was normal. They claimed that you cannot set a recording from the secondary receiver which is not true at all. Anyway to cut a long story short I eventually spoke to the supervisor and then the area supervisor came out to my house within the hour. He quickly realised that the installers had only put in a 4-way splitter instead of eight which the new receiver needed. He also had to update the firmware on the HR34 which the installers were supposed to do. He was a bit pissed with his installers because he said they did get training earlier in the week.
> 
> It is working pretty well now although I do think there are some teething problems, sometimes it will not access the DVR from the secondary receivers and you have to hit "Try again" a few times. I also had the HR34 completely freeze up on me which required the reset switch to fix. Hopefully there will be some software updates soon and some RVU clients boxes available soon as well. Otherwise very happy to have this new equipment.


Welcome, to the site and D* as with anything new a learning curve is required -Enjoy


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

bmain62 said:


> I had a HR34 installed this past weekend as well and the installers calimed they hadn't been trained. After they left I had problems with the secondary receivers (HR25's) accessing the Whole Home network. I was also getting the occassional Searching for signal message popup when it was a beautiful clear sky. I knew something had not been set up correctly but when I called the CSR's they talked to me like I was 3 years old and everything was normal. They claimed that you cannot set a recording from the secondary receiver which is not true at all. Anyway to cut a long story short I eventually spoke to the supervisor and then the area supervisor came out to my house within the hour. He quickly realised that the installers had only put in a 4-way splitter instead of eight which the new receiver needed. He also had to update the firmware on the HR34 which the installers were supposed to do. He was a bit pissed with his installers because he said they did get training earlier in the week.
> 
> It is working pretty well now although I do think there are some teething problems, sometimes it will not access the DVR from the secondary receivers and you have to hit "Try again" a few times. I also had the HR34 completely freeze up on me which required the reset switch to fix. Hopefully there will be some software updates soon and some RVU clients boxes available soon as well. Otherwise very happy to have this new equipment.


Looks like the supervisor that came out failed the training as well.

The size (number of ports) on a splitter has absolutely nothing to do with the number of tuners that can be supported. With, 4 or less boxes, a 4 way splitter is the correct choice. All receivers will automaticaly update themselves within the first 30-60 minutes of activation if not done prior.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bmain62 said:


> I had a HR34 installed this past weekend as well and the installers calimed they hadn't been trained. After they left I had problems with the secondary receivers (HR25's). . . . .


How many total receivers with their model numbers do you have? I'm asking because there is a limit on how additions tuners can be on the same splitter with a HMC.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

bmain62 said:


> It is working pretty well now although I do think there are some teething problems, sometimes it will not access the DVR from the secondary receivers and you have to hit "Try again" a few times. I also had the HR34 completely freeze up on me which required the reset switch to fix. Hopefully there will be some software updates soon and some RVU clients boxes available soon as well. Otherwise very happy to have this new equipment.


I had this same problem with my install, after poking around the net' for a bit, I gathered that it is a problem with the remote H25 receiver...I had Directv out yesterday and had him swap it for a H24, problem solved, watched 3 HD shows last night remotely, no skips, pauses, or that annoying "cannot be accessed" message where you have to try again.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

RobertE said:


> Looks like the supervisor that came out failed the training as well.
> 
> The size (number of ports) on a splitter has absolutely nothing to do with the number of tuners that can be supported. With, 4 or less boxes, a 4 way splitter is the correct choice. All receivers will automaticaly update themselves within the first 30-60 minutes of activation if not done prior.


Just another well trained OnO tech......supervisor mind you.....


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

are you trained on HR34s ?


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone can train themselves on HR34's

All you have to do is READ!!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Jodean said:


> Anyone can train themselves on HR34's
> 
> All you have to do is READ!!


The last installer that posted here about his HR34 training, wrote that all training material was collected after the class.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jodean said:


> Anyone can train themselves on HR34's
> 
> All you have to do is READ!!


So, you're saying that you have not been officially trained on the HR34 then, right? You know, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.

- Merg


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Not until February. You wold need to try to go through a third party. Keep in mind, it is simple as a swap out, but only if you already have SWM. Without that, it's a bit more complex as SWM is required.





Drucifer said:


> Unless you have an almost minimum equipment now - one HR2x and one H2x you'll need a SWiM-16 upgrade as well if you intend to add without swapping.


Right now, I have 3 DVRS, and 2 H24's as well as Whole Home Service with internet.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Garry said:


> Right now, I have 3 DVRS, and 2 H24's as well as Whole Home Service with internet.


You will need a SWiM-16


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

"Drucifer" said:


> The last installer that posted here about his HR34 training, wrote that all training material was collected after the class.


training materials readily available online for those who have access


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

actually for the hr 34 there's really no training involved the chances of anyone having 4 rvu tvs are highly unlikely


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Jodean said:


> actually for the hr 34 there's really no training involved the chances of anyone having 4 rvu tvs are highly unlikely


That's what I was thinking too, what training is required? It needs 5 SWM channels, otherwise, its a HR24 right now


----------



## cash360 (Nov 6, 2010)

Some dumb rule I must have 1 or more posts to view links. So, here is my 1 post. Hoping to convince Directv to get me the new hr34 to add to my system for free. But, I have only had that kind of luck if I say "cancel it all", then you get the loss prevention team. I just wish I could call them directly.


----------



## bmain62 (Dec 20, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> How many total receivers with their model numbers do you have? I'm asking because there is a limit on how additions tuners can be on the same splitter with a HMC.


I only have two remote HR25's in addition to the HR34.

As a newbie can antone tell me the difference between the HR24 and HR25?
Perhaps as someone else mentioned it is the HR25 that is the real culprit for remote viewing.


----------



## bmain62 (Dec 20, 2011)

RobertE said:


> Looks like the supervisor that came out failed the training as well.
> 
> The size (number of ports) on a splitter has absolutely nothing to do with the number of tuners that can be supported. With, 4 or less boxes, a 4 way splitter is the correct choice. All receivers will automaticaly update themselves within the first 30-60 minutes of activation if not done prior.


That is interesting, he said I needed 7 due to having 5 tuners in the HR34 and one each for my two HR25's. Seemed to make sense to me, but then again I don't know how it all works yet, it has been many years since I had DTV and things have moved on a bit. I have to say though that after he changed it the problems I was having went away. He also said it is procedure for the installers to do the software update before leaving and make sure everything is working correctly and I for one agreee with him. It would have saved everyone a lot of time and stress.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

HR34=5 tuners
SD DVR-HR20-24+=2 tuners
SD receviver -HD REceiver =1 tuner

Switch ports only needed to make connections of total numbers of receivers + BBdeca.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

bmain62 said:


> As a newbie can antone tell me the difference between the HR24 and HR25?
> Perhaps as someone else mentioned it is the HR25 that is the real culprit for remote viewing.


I believe you are referring to the "H25" and "H24" HD client boxes, no DVR involved with these. The H25 is almost half the size of the H24, it has an external power adapter, and it does not have the little LED showing the current resolution.


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

I recently ordered a HR-34 from SS (not delivered yet). Was wondering if someone could tell me if I need additional equipment:

Current setup:

HR24-500
HR20-700
SWiM8 (not green label)
PI (not green label)
SL-5 with 4 coax cables into the SWiM8
WHDVR unsupported via CAT5

I am willing to run my HR20 on 1 tuner (to keep the count at 8).

Do I need any DECA modules? Or a Green Label SWiM8? What about an internet connection kit? 

I have had DirecTV service since 2000. Been out of contract since 2008.

Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

If you actually want your 34 to show up, try usadigitalhd

have not dealt with them, have them in stock though with overnight shipping


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bmain62 said:


> I only have two remote HR25's in addition to the HR34.
> 
> As a newbie can antone tell me the difference between the HR24 and HR25?
> Perhaps as someone else mentioned it is the HR25 that is the real culprit for remote viewing.


There are no HR25! You must mean H25.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TheFigurehead said:


> I recently ordered a HR-34 from SS (not delivered yet). Was wondering if someone could tell me if I *need additional equipment*:
> 
> Current setup:
> 
> ...


SWiM-16. The cheapest route is DirecTV. It's FREE, but comes with $49.99 Service charge, which can be credited back.

Once you get a delivery date from VE FedEx, call DirecTV to schedule a date.

BTW, getting a leased HMC puts you back under contract.


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

But in will I have any issues adding the HR34 with my current setup? Until DirecTV comes out with the SWiM16?



Drucifer said:


> SWiM-16. The cheapest route is DirecTV. It's FREE, but comes with $49.99 Service charge, which can be credited back.
> 
> Once you get a delivery date from VE FedEx, call DirecTV to schedule a date.
> 
> BTW, getting a leased HMC puts you back under contract.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TheFigurehead said:


> But in will I have any issues adding the HR34 with my current setup? Until DirecTV comes out with the SWiM16?


None. Only that a tuner in the HR34 wont load.


----------

